# Hiccup/burps, bloating, and constipation?



## larzipanz (May 2, 2010)

Hello all,For three months, I've had ongoing stomach discomfort, bloating, gas pressure, constipation, and this strange hiccup/burp. I've been tested for Celiac disease (came back negative), lactose intolerance (not intolerant), had an ultrasound on my gallbladder (nothing wrong). So I suppose since the doctors I've seen have thrown their hands up and dismissed my annoying symptoms as not life-threatening, I'm stuck with a lame diagnosis of "Irritable Bowel Syndrome." (I wasn't even diagnosed with that, the doctors said it could be a possibility I have it but none outrightly said that was what I have.)I'm taking probiotics for the stomach pain and constipation, so that seems to be doing a little better. I've also increased my fiber and water intake to help matters.BUT. The one thing that is bothering me more than anything is this annoying hiccup/burp that occurs daily, throughout the day, and is at its worst right after I've had something to eat. It doesn't matter what it is. Usually it's just one or two at a time, but I've also gotten hiccups more often now than I ever did a few months ago. Also, if I've been sitting down for awhile, I don't burp. But if I have any disruption or disturbance in my abdomen (if I move the slightest bit), or get up and begin to walk around, I begin to burp and I can't stand it. It's embarrassing. Sometimes some liquid rushes up my esophagus, and sometimes it doesn't. I don't have any chest pain or heartburn to accompany this.Can someone please tell me what I can do to stop this annoying burping? And please don't say "It's aerophagia, you're probably just swallowing too much air." I've consciously made an effort NOT to swallow air.Thank you. Laura


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, I get this and it seems to accompany colon activity so I've put it down to a strange visceral/nerve reaction to colon sensations. Originally the doctor diagnosed gerd and gave me PPI's which were useless and made me nauseous as well. If, like mine, it doesn't taste of anything most of the time, it probably is swallowed air but, I know from experience that trying not to swallow air doesn't help or stop it at all. The only thing which influences it is reducing colon discomfort. I've found that, as my IBS improves, the burping reduces. That means reducing your anxiety levels levels too.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I get bad hiccup-burps too. All the time. I try really hard not to swallow air, but they say I must be doing it at some point.I can't find anything in particular that helps.


----------

